# Dogs and Chickens



## BootedBantam

I have three dogs that I am trying to teach to leave the rooster alone. A Bull Mastiff, Pit Bull Terrior, and Chihuhua. They know he lives in the front yard and are trained not to run out the front door. I think they understand I love him, too. The rooster doesn't like them. Question: Any suggestions on how to make them bond? My coop is in the backyard where the dogs go out and roam. 

Guess which dog chases him and doesn't like him?


----------



## earlyt89

That's a bond not meant to be. I have seen dogs that didn't bother chickens (like my pit) but none that really got along with eachother


----------



## BootedBantam

Great!! I don't plan on letting dogs and chickens out at same time. The chihuhua is the mean one. The two big dogs like to chase, but have learned mama don't like that and my voice stops them dead in their tracks. The little one darts out of nowhere under people's feet at the door and goes straight for rooster. I guess time, patience, and constant supervision is needed!


----------



## Energyvet

I know it's the chihuahua. I have two. My doberman was a dream compared to them.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

We have a pit bull who likes any small animals, including the chickens, but that only goes so far... you put a small animal, like a rooster, into the mix that acts aggressively towards the dog you can't really fault the dog for getting snippy back. Case in point, although this photo shows our dog playing with the chicks she doesn't have the best record with one of our cats who will go out of his way to smack her in the face. She responded by pinning him to the ground like she would disciplinary a puppy and nicked his neck while doing so as he's a lot more fragile skinwise than a pit bull puppy!


----------



## BootedBantam

Great....this gonna be fun. LOL


----------



## cindy

all my dogs see is chicken nuggets 1-20 they would eat them if they every got the chance..


----------



## BootedBantam

Beautiful dog ") you have!! I'm kinda going on the same theory. I guess hearing the stories about what works and what doesn't will and is helpful!! 

The pit bull is a terrior and has a compulsive side. He is 4 and the smartest. I have had to jump in a few rivers to fetch him out. So not fun!!He's jumped in canals after ducks, but never hurt one. He likes to swim and chase the water. He is also the alpha in my house. Not sure what he will do, he likes to sit over people and animals to prove that. 

Bull Mastiff mix is almost 100lb. He was a rescue dog. I picked his breed because they are lovers and fighters. He is an awesome dog, but a little dumb sometimes. Think he has anxiety issues and a compulsive licking disorder. He is very attached to me and doesn't like me out of his site. I think his reaction to the chicken will be, Those are my moms and be the most protective. 

The chihuhua is built like a small fox and very fast. Think she will be the biggest problem of them all. She has gone exlporing in the mountains most with me and my friends dogs (a fatty pit and a Jack Russell) are hunters and killed small things in front of her. And she barks at everything..Plus a small bird fell from a nest in my yard, and the two big dogs went straight for it and only chased it, when the dogs heard my voice in a certain tone, they stopped in their tracks. I walk over to pick it up and chihuhua bolted in and went all cugo. I saved the bird put it in a box outfront, he lived thank God!! 

I think once the hens get settled in their new digs, I should introduce the dogs to the chicken one at a time on a leash while chickens are locked up safely. Do it every day, consistanly. Man, this rooster of mine is making me do new research everyday!! All advice welcome......


----------



## Energyvet

Watch some Cesar Milan (the dog whisperer). Really. Not kidding. He is amazing and sensible. Watch Cesar.


----------



## BootedBantam

Love Ceasar Milan, read a few of his books!! Never needed a book, been around dogs my whole life. Until the pit bull terrior Mr. Dominance came into my life. I had to be stronger, louder, and meaner with him than any other dog I have ever come across. He is the first dog to ever scare me!! I had to prove my dominence to him and I really didn't want to go up against a dominant pit. I had to literally pick him him up while he was visciously growling at me (he growls to speak, too, he's just a growler) and throw him across the room and stand tall with my arms crossed (Ceaser tip) and stare him down until he got it. He still challenges me sometimes, but he knows I am in charge now. I faced my fear that day, which I think Is the same approach I need to take with the roo I inherited. Except I won't throw him across the room, I have to work up the courage to pick him up and face my bird fear.


----------



## cogburn

Floyd my Great Pyreness, 9 weeks old... Already a monster. When I had goats I kept a GP.. They are truly gentle giants, and sleep with and protect whichever livestock you have, he's gonna be my new Ranch Dog. I he's in training now. But it's instinct for them to protect and not run or harm your animals, there's several feral cats in an old barn and I've shot 5 this spring and summer already, stalking up to my coops at night. Floyd will put a stop to that soon enough. 
Cogburn


----------



## BootedBantam

So pretty!! I was wondering which breed of dog, if any, would be best with chickens? You can herd sheep, can you herd chickens with the right dog?


----------



## BootedBantam

Here is a pic of my two boys:


----------



## Energyvet

Cog, he is adorable. And a puppy?!? You will have your hands full. Train him up right and he's worth he weight in gold. Or platinum! Lol

And pits I know are bully breeds. If they can get away with intimidation they will. But I've known so many of them (as a vet) and some are pet therapy dogs! Great sturdy dogs with a very big heart!


----------



## Energyvet

Heres my useless wieners. Lol


----------



## cindy

oh and like their no spoiled^^^^^rotten!!!! he he he


----------



## BootedBantam

Omg.... don't know what I love more, the white sheets or those totally adorable dogs!!!! (I dream of white sheets, my dogs sleep with me)


----------



## cogburn

Beautiful bullys.. Yes my grandad had a pair of border collies that worked cows, pigs, goats, chickens and even us grand kids sometimes. Lol


----------



## cogburn

Chihuahuas, and a papillon ? I've had some awesome chi's in my life.. 6' tall and bulletproof !


----------



## Energyvet

Yeah the one on the left has been in charge of 100 pound dobies, pugs and all the cats. She's only 5 pounds and it took her like 8 yrs to get there. She is so damn stubborn too. Unbelievable. And she lies all the time to get what she wants. I'm sure she'd be fine with any chickens as she would take over their supervision too. Lol


----------



## BootedBantam

My Hu-hua .....


----------



## Energyvet

Handsome little devil. He's got that look in his eye...


----------



## micbike

Here are my 2 girls. We don't have chickens yet. But I've been telling them that that is going to happen. The shepherd is my biggest worry but she'll either be great with them or awful. No in between with that gal.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

A type of training that has worked well for me .... we keep our boxer, Chaos, in a kennel/crate/cage while we are gone. (It's really big and he was a show dog and trained from birth to kennel). I also finish off my chicks in the basement until about 8 weeks old. So for awhile the chickens and the dog are caged separately in the same room together all day. After awhile Chaos just gets tired of paying attention to them. When I come home I walk Chaos right by the caged chickens when he really just needs to go potty.... Then in the evening I put Chaos in his kennel for a bit and let the chickens run loose! Chaos knows not to freak out and rattle the cage, he was trained that way long before chickens, so he will stay calm in the cage and cannot lounge at the chickens. When he acts curious about the chicks but not too interested in them--he gets a treat and a "good boy". If he gets jumpy and drooly (he's boxer) he get a verbal reprimand. It also trains the chickens to not "bait" the dogs. They don't mind my two dogs and ignore them. Now my adult daughter's dog is a whole other matter..... I doubt I will ever be able to leave the boxer or the sheppard alone with the chickens, but at least they can walk around each other and neither species gets harrassed...


----------



## rob

jimbo.....


----------



## BootedBantam

Adorable....I use crates for my dogs, too. I forget about the treat thing because dogs are somewhat trained, bacon in pocket hmmm.. The only one in my house to go after chicken was my chihuahua.


----------



## Energyvet

Jimbo looks like a baby too. Not very willing in the photo but adorable none the less. 

You know, I see the black shepherd next to the cat. Generally if they are okay with cats, then they get the idea other species need to be tolerated. My guess is things will go smoothly. However, that is only a guess. Good luck in your transition.


----------



## BootedBantam

The intro with the dogs went well. The bull masstiff didn't care, the chihuahua was silent and had the I smell chicken look! I was surprised she didn't bark. The pit was drawn to them, we had to put him in doggie time out. But all in all better than expected. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Energyvet

They are at full attention. Look at those ears! Hahaha. Well hopefully they will get that these new ones are part of the family too. Hope all goes well! You really have very healthy looking animals. Chickens and dogs.


----------



## micbike

Adorable beagle pup! And yup, those kids are on full alert there. Hope it goes well. 

Energyvet- mostly I think you are right. But my shepherd has issues with small dogs. I think it's mostly a herding thing, but not sure. Will see what I can do about finding a way to introduce them to other species before I get my chicks.


----------



## Energyvet

Cesar Milan has some good techniques. Might want to watch a season to get some good ideas or maybe new tools. Good luck. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## BootedBantam

Saw this - youtube ceasr milan dog vs chicken (can't post the video)

and this http://www.cesarsway.com/search/node/dogs%20and%20chickens

good start, will look for more and document my experience!!


----------



## vtchickenman

*It's all about how you raise them......*

My big bad Dobie pup and one of his many farm freinds...


----------



## Energyvet

I love red dobies. Big fluffy chicken friend!


----------



## BikerChick

Yes, dogs can herd chickens. When I can get my dog to pay attention to the chickens, he will keep them near me. No training. he just gets that they are supposed to stay close (they don't free range). I have a few hilarious videos of the dog with new chicks. They want to get under him, and he flips when he feels them under him. He jumps, spins, and looks at them like, "I am NOT your mama!"


----------



## Beccatampa

Pits are awesome when they have the right care and training I have one and she will take advantage of a situation for sure!


----------



## twighahn

i have puppy that looks just like the white pup


----------



## BootedBantam

So far I have learned that all dogs will have their own personalities and react differently to the chickens. Just because you think they will get along, doesn't mean they will and the dog you think will cause the most problems, might not. This is a learning experience for me and plan to share all I learn. I think it depends on the dog, the owner, and the set-up. I have set up a schedule in my house, so the chickens can free range in the morning, then let dogs out, one by one. I also started chicken hour in my house. The dogs get locked up after my daughter gets home from school and it is chicken time. I also believe spending quality time with each animal, so everyone feels loved. Love all the advice and pics!!


----------



## bevie55

Border Collie named Chandelle. Rather than herding the chickens she tries to get them to chase her. She thinks it is a hoot and of course they can't catch her. She is as fast as a greyhound and can turn on a dime.


----------



## Energyvet

I would love to see movies of that. I really like border collies. They are so wicked smart! Beautiful dogs too. Have you read Kats on Dogs? Or The Dogs of Bedlam Farm? Anyone with a border collie could relate to those books. Wicked Smart. Lol


----------



## BootedBantam

Internet search took me here for books:

http://www.amazon.com/Dogs-vs-Chickens-ebook/dp/B0064RFESG/ref=sr_1_38?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347036576&sr=1-38&keywords=dogs+and+chickens it is kindle edition but only 99cents

http://www.amazon.com/Chase-Managing-Predatory-Instincts-Training/dp/1929242689/ref=sr_1_150?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1347037080&sr=1-150&keywords=dogs+and+chickens

Has anyone read these? I plan too....


----------



## Energyvet

Looks very interesting and useful. You will have to let us know what you think after you're done reading.


----------



## BootedBantam

Ordered the kindle one, put other one on wish list. I also emailed Ceasar Milan and asked him to write a book on Dogs and Chickens. I will let you know when done reading what I thought!!


----------



## melvawicklund

*Tony and his chickens Tony is a lab hound mix*


----------



## melvawicklund

Tony was raised with chickens and feels quite comfortable around them as they feel safe around him. I had to get rid of the big basket ball he used to throw at them. Other than that...they co exist quite well.


----------



## Energyvet

I think I'm loving Tony. What a sweet big dog. It's looks like those chickens know they are safe with Tony around.


----------



## cjam820

My chi is fine w/ the chickens, she doesn't bother them. My mini-dachshund is still a puppy, seems curious but not aggressive so far. My daughter's lab stayed w/ us for a few months, she was protective of the chickens and let them lie w/ her - if I could have kept her, I wouldn't have gotten my Australian Cattle dog...she chases the chickens, and I'm afraid she would kill them if she got hold of one, not necessarily on purpose, she tries to eat/play w/ anything smaller than her (she's 55 pounds). She's a sweet dog otherwise, but I don't trust her w/ my birds.  I would like to train her to leave them alone, if this is possible.


----------



## Energyvet

Go back through this thread. Bootedbantam posted a link to a Cesar Milan video of him training a dog to leave the chicken alone. I have to tell you that I have over 25 years in the business of animals (mostly dogs and cats) and I have learned so much watching Cesar - the dog whisperer. He truly has insight. And he's just a nice guy. You can just tell that when you watch him. Hope this gives you some new tools.


----------



## nzpouter

yep.. mine's fine with chooks...


----------



## Energyvet

Great pics! Really great pics! I think I would just lay down in the grass and let everyone sniff and walk on me. What a crowded place and everyone is calm and happy. That little duck by the pigs is adorable. It's just a little piece of heaven! Thanks for the peek.


----------



## mattcare2cv

Have you guys seen this video on Youtube?











Very funny.


----------



## BootedBantam

I read almost the whole book, it is about a mans experience with chickens and dogs. I did not finish yet, kindle shut down (one thing I do not like about the kindle, it can shut down and you have to wait to recharge). Good read, with a little humor. 
I love the bonding of dogs and chickens, but with my dogs, I don't think I am going to let the gang out of the coop with dogs around. At least not yet!! I need more training!!! Although, my dogs have calmed down, including the pit. I gave everyone of the dogs time getting to know the chickens yesterday. The pit had extra time outside with them since HE will my nightmare with the chickens. Knock on wood, going well so far...
One thing I have learned is it a natural instinct to chase or kill the bird. I have heard the word "dead chicken" a lot.
So If you are planning on getting chickens and mixing them with dogs, be prepared, you might end up with a dead chicken in your hands. Educate yourself and train your dog. ~advice from the Clueless Chicken Lady ~


----------



## Beccatampa

I have 3 dogs they were not raised with the pullets they are only 6 months old they have learned through training that I dont want them chased even though it is a normal response to do so The hawks are the issue I have and once I left a gate open and a fox got one Because of the dogs I have less predators But they watch when the dogs come inside
Here is a short phone camera film of them

https://www.facebook.com/v/4291347757290]https://www.facebook.com/v/4291347757290

https://www.facebook.com/v/4291347757290


----------



## BootedBantam

Try to post again, all I saw was grass?? Here is link to Cesar'sWay 
http://www.cesarsway.com/newsletter/announcements/welcome2012.html

also, he will be doing his last show this month...."( but the link has good info


----------



## Diane

even tho my 3 were exposed to the chickies from day one in the house, my aussie would just love to pounce and pin them. I can't free range because of to many critters.

My male aussie, he just lays around their pen (outside of it) without a care in the world, not sure if he'd nail them or not. 

My german shepherd on the other hand, is a big sap I have turned around numerous times while IN the run, and there is Masi standing there INSIDE with me, (pushed door open) wandering around with the chickies! She tends to give them a lick and just follow them around, but I'd never fully trust her with them, she may be just sizing them up I just have to look at her and say "uh leave now", and out she goes


----------



## BootedBantam

found this.....great article on dog training with chickens - special breed, but good advice
http://www.anatoliandog.org/poultry.htm


----------



## Farmanista

My Italian Greyhounds are great friends with my chickens.


----------



## Energyvet

Haha. They are about the same size. Well, okay. The dogs are clearly not as fluffy. Nice photo. I hope my dogs do the same. Live and let live.


----------



## BootedBantam

Those buffingtons are beautiful.


----------



## BootedBantam

Dog update: I have trained the dogs not to barrel out the back door. They sit and wait for an okay. No problems letting them all out at the same time. Chickens are in coop safe and sound. The pit likes to put his nose right up to the coop and the birds are getting closer everytime he does it. Waiting for one to peck him in the nose. Maybe he will learn then. I did have a chicken foul, my fault, I forget my daughter was out with the chickens and let dogs out, nothing happened. The dogs immediately sat at my command. No one chased the chickens. And the dogs have kinda left me alone since getting the new chickens, instead of being at my side constantly, that is a huge bonus for me. Anyone else having luck with their training?


----------



## BootedBantam

Doggie Update.....I have been letting the dogs out one at a time with the chickens. I will not let the pit go out with the chickens, he is too excited and can't focus. The bull mastiff has been going out sitting on the porch watching them. Supervised of course. He got excited once and went to chase them, but when I said No he sat down. The chihuahua also sits on the porch and watches, but she has roamed the yard with them No problems. (yet) I think she likes the fact that someone is her size in the house. Also. when my rooster is acting up, I let the bull mastiff out with me, trying to train Outlaw to stop pecking me, yeah right!!!


----------



## susiespark

*Dog & Chickens*

Hi, I've only got three chickens since July. At first our girl (Sheba who is 7 yrs old) got really excited about the chickens because before their arrival she loved to chase birds off of 'her property'  but she left the pheasants alone, guess she figured they're a bit too dumb to give her a really good chase. So, for the first few days we let the chickens out for limited periods - an hour at a time, and kept the dog inside but made sure she could see the chickens outside. Gradually we brought her out and introduced her to each bird, and if she got excited and started to jump around I told her no,then to sit and gave her a treat. It took two days until the chickens and she were friends. However, I tried the same with our daughter's teacup yorkie who is a frequent visitor and no luck at all. He chases them and they just go in their coop until he's gone! Here's a pic of Sheba


----------



## BootedBantam

It has taken a lot a time and patience, but look at my boy watching over the chickens. They have learned to co-exist.


----------



## robopetz

Very cute! I just love hearing stories where they just all get along. Lol


----------

